# Any Reports of where to go and where blue is?



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

Heading out at 2 in the A.M. heading offshore for the rigs. Anyone got any advice as to which rig we should head for. Thinking about heading to the ram powell first. thanks for any help guys. hopefully ill have a great post on sunday. 



1st trip of the season, here i come!!


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

im guessing if i actually knew some of you guys that i might have some help by now, but since i dont, i am SOL. :moon


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

I would offer my 2 cents if I had a clue....Sorry.


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

we were out on saturday and blue water was about 35 miles then we went out monday and tuesday and the current was hauling ass and the water was green. i read that there were some guys at the spur that said last week blue water was there and then wednesday is was nasty. i'm SURE its blue and the ram. good luck tommorrow, we are going to do some deep dives and then troll for some hoooooooooos.

cheers


----------



## alexa041 (Jun 27, 2008)

As of a couple of days ago Horn Mountain looked to be in pretty water and the closer rigs were all in green water, but I haven't seen a good shot since then. At that point it looked to be pushing northward but you never know. To the east, it looked like you would need to go about 10-20 miles SE of the Spur. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Top Shelf (Oct 8, 2007)

I was at the spur on Wednesday and the water was very fishable. It was a nice clean blue green. It should be pretty from the spur east to the squiggles and get worse the more you go west of the spur. At leat that is what I saw on Wednesday


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

thanks for the info. actually think i am going straight south for the rigs. hopefully i will get lucky and find some activity


----------



## M L (Nov 16, 2007)

Satellite imagery not very helpful lately. Last decent pic 6-1-09 on ripcharts shows blue water at horn mt and the closer rigs in green water. Give us a report when you get back.


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

not much to report from offshore. went to horn mountain sunday morning. no life there and dirty water. only saw 2 tuna crash for the first 1 1/2 hours of daylight. went to ram powell with the same dirty water and there was a little bait there but nothing to show for it. went to beer can and there was tons of bait but no tuna. what a waste of gas for our first bluewater trip of the year. from other posts, we should have just went east to the nipple area and we could have had better luck:banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## jseven (Mar 11, 2008)

I am trying to figure out where to go. Want to run to the rigs Thursday night and fish all night and day on Friday but having concerns whether or not it will be productive. I live in Destin but will leave from OB to conserve fuel. The weather looks perfect but want good water. I am going to order a roffers tomorrow and base my decision on that. Any recent word from anyone is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

like i said in the post, last weekend the water wasnt good. i had a roffers and it showed a blue water push from the petronius to marlin but we didnt see it. half of the report was blank due to cloud cover though. there was tons of bait at the beer can, but the water was dirty. hopefully your roffers will say its all blue. thinking about getting one and see how it looks over towards the nipple/131 hole.



thanks cliff


----------



## jseven (Mar 11, 2008)

I just ordered a report and should have it by 7pm tonight. I plan on leaving early Friday Morning from Destin and either heading west to the rigs or south to the squiggles and beyond. Just me and my girlfriend and she has never caught a tuna so I would love to catch some yft.


----------



## M L (Nov 16, 2007)

Satellite imagery looks better toward squiggles than rigs. I'll be heading to rigs though this saturday.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

a halfway decent Chloro shot from MODIS A tonightjune 10 @1940:


----------



## GAHUNTER (Jan 30, 2008)

If I am reading that right, 15-or-so milesSSE of the Spur should put you in business (or the same distance due south of the squiggles).

Dat right?


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

^ From the shot above, the cleaner water is showing about 25 SE of the Spur & about 30-34 South of the Squiggles.


----------

